# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  HCU-Client v382, DC-Phoenix v170 EMUI 11 support added & DC-unlocker v1439 update

## mohamed73

*HCU v1.0.0.0382 & DC-Phoenix v170*   *Added:* *Services for EMUI 11 with modified USB cable over hardware testpoint
Various small fixes*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *>>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]<<*  *>>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]<<*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    DC-unlocker v1.00.1439  *Added:* *Netgear Nighthawk 5G MR5100
Netgear Nighthawk 5G MR5200*  *Tutorials:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | video - *Unlock*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | video - *IMEI repair*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | video - *Edit band list  
<b>
 *

----------

